# Foiles Meatcutter flute??



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

Any of you guys tried this call??, what do you think ? I personally like flutes over short reeds and am debating whether to get one. Looking for your input. Thanks


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Give it a shot, try it at the store if you can, but Foiiles have a great resale!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

It is the best flute on the market. However your wrong about the flutes are better then the short reeds.. However they do have their place.. And it is great to have a mix of sorts in a spread with lots of diffrent sounds..But short reed equals lots of dead geese that is for sure..
bandhunter


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

Hey, I did'nt say flutes are better, I said I like them better. Anyway, I bought one, and MAN is it sweet soundin'. Best sounding call I own now!!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've been trying to get my dad to switch from the Big River to the short reed. Oh well I might just buy him a nice meat cutter for Christmas!


----------



## TeamStraitMeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Man.. Ill tell you what, Im all about the foiles anyways... but this flute call is wonderful. I personally blow a short reed but I can make sounds on this flute call that flute calls shouldn't be able to make. VERY NICE CALL.. the only downside is the price. It's a little spendy, but it's a top of the line call for sure!!!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, if any of you guys are planning on switching to the better short reed.. buy a Feather Duster!! Trust me, it will spank the **** out of any Foiles, RNT, Etc. Plus, it is half the price!!!!!

No offense to you TeamStraitMeat.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

The FeatherDuster is a nice call however I don't know about the spank the Sh*t out of the SM, RNT part. Chris just got into the business so I wouldn't go that far *YET*. But hopefully one day. 8) If I were you i'd drop the flute right now and go short reed. I used to blow flutes and I'm glad I made the switch. And for TeamStraightMeat, sorry dude but Tim Grounds is way better than Foiles.  Can't beat the Supermag!!
:beer:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I have heard the Feather Duster up against many calls and if the person who is ripping on it knows what they are doing I truly feel it is better then the others!! And like I said it is half the price!! And who cares if Chris is new to making calls, he has been around them for years and he knows what he is doing!!!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Van Wey, that is true, good point. They are great calls, I'm not gonna disagree with that.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

You are right too, I think he should just switch to a short reed!! Or better yet, use both!! Versatility in the blind is always good!!! What do you think??


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Van Wey.. Ive heard the feather duster calls.. nice calls.. but there is no way they spank the s*i8 out of foiles, rnt, etc... Ya of course if the right guy is blowing them then there gonna sound amazing, But if the right guy is blowing any call it will sound that way. However, I do like the fact that you say they are half the price. How much does a feather duster run? Calls are way to overpriced these days so it's good to hear this. But, If these calls are what u say and they catch on it won't be long tell you see the price of these calls rising up either. Well, i guess thats just my oppinion anyways. strait meat huntin boys


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I really think they are better then Foiles, RNT, Etc. I have heard the same guy rip on a few different calls and the Feather Duster clearly sounded better. There was several people around and they said the same thing. The Feather Duster sounded a lot better and it was clearly a lot louder!!! Not saying that the others are bad but I think we have a new call that will compete very well with the others and it is only $90 

Trust me, I am a huge fan of RNT but I will give the credit where it is due and the Feather Duster deserves it. If it truly didnt sound better then the others I wouldnt be posting this.

Thanks,
Van Wey


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

One more thing, I dont think Feather Duster calls will rise in price either. 
I just think the other calls are overpriced just like you said!!

Try one out, you will love it....It was very hard for me to except the fact that the Feather Duster was better then any of my other calls. I am a very stubborn guy but you cant beat the truth!! I was in the same position you were in and didnt think it was true until I heard one and tried one myself. It is a better meat call, hands down!!!!


----------

